# Huawei Enjoy 5 (TIT-AL00) - Install Google Play store guide



## gordonnorth (Dec 19, 2015)

This is to show you how to get Google Play on the Huawei Enjoy 5, which standard Chinese Stock ROM does not have Play store enabled.  
*
Note: when unlocking the phone and installing custom recovery, it might mean that the OTA updates don't work anymore.
Since we have not yet had an update since I installed this, I could not check, but this is what is said in the Huawei unlock site...* 

Credits: my sincere thanks to andrik22, who guided me through the whole process... 


Prerequisites:
Huawei Enjoy 5 phone (TIT-AL00)
Huawei Unlock tool (attached)
ADB drivers (attached)
ADB / Fastboot software (attached)
CWM Recovery file  (attached)
GAPPS Pico for ARM64, Android 5.1 --> Download from Opengapps.org

Steps to complete:
1. Install ADB Drivers
2. Unzip ADB software in C:\adb
3. Unzip CWM_Recovery.img in C:\adb
4. Copy the GAPPS file into C:\adb

C:\adb should look like this now:






5. Now got to the phone and write down:
Settings -->about phone --> Status--> *IMEI 1 + Serial Number *





6. Connect phone by USB to computer
7. Enable USB debugging on phone --> slide down the notification area and touch "USB connection options", then on the bottom of the screen enable "USB Debugging"
7a. Copy the GAPPS file from C:\adb to the root of the external SD card on your phone

8. Unzip and open the Unlock tool (you might need to disable the virus checker, as this will be flagged and deleted, at least this was the case with me) --> fill in IMEI 1, get Product ID, write that down.





9. Go to the Huawei site to get your unlock code (log in with Facebook, or Huawei ID, fill in the required information product type = Smartphone, product ID = TIT-AL00, serial number from the phone, IMEI code, Product ID). Your unlock code will be below in *Red*)  





10. Startup command prompt (Windows key + R, type cmd, enter)
11. In command prompt, type "cd \adb" to get to the adb directory
12. In command prompt check if device is recognized (typing "adb devices" in the command prompt should show you this)
13. Now reboot the phone into fastboot by typing "adb reboot bootloader"
14. This should reboot the phone into fastboot mode (black screen, only showing "fastboot>" on the bottom
15. In the command prompt, type "fastboot devices" to see if the device is recognized.
Your screen should look something like this:





The next command will unlock your phone AND make a hard reset... if any data or settings would need to be preserved, please make a backup!
16. Now type in the command prompt:"fastboot oem unlock XXXXX" where XXXX is the unlock code you got from the website
17. Then type in command prompt: "fastboot reboot". After this, your phone will reboot and reset.
18. When Phone is rebooted, make sure USB debugging is on again (same as point 7)
19. Now reboot the phone into fastboot by typing "adb reboot bootloader"
20. This should reboot the phone into fastboot mode (black screen, only showing "fastboot>" on the bottom
21. In the command prompt, type "fastboot devices" to see if the device is recognized.
22. Now we are going to flash CWM Recovery: type in command prompt: "fastboot flash recovery CWM_recovery.img"
23. reboot into recovery by typeing into command prompt: " "fastboot reboot" while holding VOL+ on the phone.
24. When the options screen on the phone appears, press VOL- to select the recovery mode. This will boot into CWM recovery.
25. In CWM recovery, select "install ZIP" and select "From Memory card" and select the Open Gapps file we have copied there in step 7a.
26 When flashing is done, type into the command prompt: "adb reboot" to reboot the phone.

This should reboot the phone. first 5 minutes it might be very slow as it is optimizing (Google) apps, but then Google Play store should be working on your phone!


----------



## andrik22 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Attention! *
*When installing SuperSU you can NOT get ROOT!!!
You will receive a cyclic reboot. And for the restoration of the phone need flash original recovery, and then install the firmware version B128 from the official site (update.zip).*

Links for firmware version B128: 
*TWRP recovery*
*Original Recovery*
Official page TIT-AL00
Firmware version C00B128 from the official site and mirror. Size: 1,2 Gb (The Chinese have made a mistake, inside the archive file located in the upgrade "dlaod" - is wrong, the folder should be called *dload*.)

Firmware version C00B132 from the official site and  mirror. Size: 1,2 Gb

Firmware version C00B135 from the official site and  mirror. Size: 1,2 Gb

Firmware from the official site installed only from original recovery, so if you have installed CWM recovery, you must first restore the original as it is written above, and already from it to make a clean install.


----------



## tomvanbraeckel (Dec 20, 2015)

*Can't open the Huawei Unlock tool...*

Thanks for the guide but there's a crucial step that seems not to work: the "Huawei Unlocker.zip" tool only contains an adb.exe, fastboot.exe, and a few non-Windows-executable files (busybox and 2 .dll's) so how do we execute this tool?



gordonnorth said:


> 8. Unzip and open the Unlock tool (you might need to disable the virus checker, as this will be flagged and deleted, at least this was the case with me) --> fill in IMEI 1, get Product ID, write that down

Click to collapse



=> How to "open the Unlock tool"? It seems to be missing from the .zip file... could you re-upload somehow?

Thanks again!


----------



## gordonnorth (Dec 21, 2015)

tomvanbraeckel said:


> Thanks for the guide but there's a crucial step that seems not to work: the "Huawei Unlocker.zip" tool only contains an adb.exe, fastboot.exe, and a few non-Windows-executable files (busybox and 2 .dll's) so how do we execute this tool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

I see that I attached the wrong file here. have corrected in the meantime.
Please try the unlocker tool that is attached now.


----------



## tomvanbraeckel (Dec 21, 2015)

gordonnorth said:


> Hi!
> 
> I see that I attached the wrong file here. have corrected in the meantime.
> Please try the unlocker tool that is attached now.

Click to collapse



It worked perfectly now. Google Apps are installed. Thanks a lot, guys!

One more gotcha: the Huawei Unlocker.exe didn't work for me when executed directly from the .zip file, even though it's only one file so I expected that to work... Perhaps it self-extracts... Anyway, you need to unpack the .zip file first and then execute the unlocker .exe


----------



## skinglove (Jan 11, 2016)

; said:
			
		

> when I flash the gapps.zip from sdcard.
> cwm told me the signature verification faild...
> maybe I should try another gapps?

Click to collapse




			
				; said:
			
		

> I tried 5 gapps blow but none of them works...

Click to collapse



Found the problem. and finnaly it works.
The first time of the CWM installation failed. ( but adb told me OK).
so I just flash CWM again to solve the problem.
Many thanks.
so many chinese user also wanna to use gapps, even the Gov. banned google services here.


----------



## skinglove (Jan 11, 2016)

Hope there's a way to root the device , to delete those useless pre-installed apps.
Thanks again.


----------



## petere15 (Jan 12, 2016)

*different huawei emuı page*

hi my friends, 

there is a problem about huawei emui page 

I check the your advice but When I want to appliacaiton this step,  I see different page in web site

and than I can not submit this step I don't take unlock code. 


what is the problem pls help me !!
thanks


----------



## gordonnorth (Jan 18, 2016)

petere15 said:


> hi my friends,
> 
> there is a problem about huawei emui page
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi petere15,

did you go to this website? it still seems fine to me?

https://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=unlock&mod=detail


----------



## andrik22 (Jan 29, 2016)

The same model TIT-AL00 announced to India with the name of Honor Holly 2 Plus.
Review
This means that you can install the firmware, which has services Googe.


----------



## gordonnorth (Jan 29, 2016)

andrik22 said:


> The same model TIT-AL00 announced to India with the name of Honor Holly 2 Plus.
> Review
> This means that you can install the firmware, which has services Googe.

Click to collapse



Hey Andrik,

do you know where we can download that firmware?
and did you test that already? might be good to have a more westernized ROM available, so also the EMUI badges might work for whatsapp for example...


----------



## andrik22 (Jan 29, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> Hey Andrik,
> 
> do you know where we can download that firmware?
> and did you test that already? might be good to have a more westernized ROM available, so also the EMUI badges might work for whatsapp for example...

Click to collapse



Today just announced!
On sale from 15 February. I think the firmware will be closer to the date of sale.
Firmware appear on this page.


----------



## andrik22 (Jan 30, 2016)

The same phone will be sold in Europe, called *Huawei Y6 Pro*.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Huawei...er-unteren-Mittelklasse-geleakt.156905.0.html
http://www.allmobilearea.com/huawei-y6-pro/

User guide in *English* and *Mirror*.


----------



## GONF (Jan 30, 2016)

hi, 
im not expert for phones so i need little help. Problem begine on geting unlock key.
My Huawei page look diferent , don't have product type.
 Cant paste link coz im new here:   _*     h t t p://imgur.com/nGkL3R1*_.
Any idea what to do next?

in product model i try to write" huawei tit-al00", only "tit-al 00" and i get the same message.
Sorry on my bad english, hope someone will understand my problem.
thx


----------



## andrik22 (Jan 31, 2016)

GONF said:


> hi,
> im not expert for phones so i need little help. Problem begine on geting unlock key.
> My Huawei page look diferent , don't have product type.
> Cant paste link coz im new here:   _*     h t t p://imgur.com/nGkL3R1*_.
> ...

Click to collapse



Manufacturer again changed the method of obtaining the unlock code.
You need to go to the phone account Huawei. For example, Huawei club, HiApp or Huawei Cloud+.
The report said that you did not go to these applications for more than 14 days.
The second option - for unlock to write their e-mail data (down - contact us).


----------



## GONF (Jan 31, 2016)

thx for answering, first solution didnt work, so i sent  mail,  hope i  will get some positive answer.


----------



## GONF (Feb 2, 2016)

Hmm, still no answer from huawei tehnical support.
Anyone have some expirience with them?
Or, is ther any other solution for my problem?
pls anyone.... girl will cut my ..... if i don fix her mobile


----------



## andrik22 (Feb 3, 2016)

GONF said:


> Hmm, still no answer from huawei tehnical support.
> Anyone have some expirience with them?
> Or, is ther any other solution for my problem?
> pls anyone.... girl will cut my ..... if i don fix her mobile

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, there is only a version of the installation software VPN, included in the service with Huawei phone with the expectation of 14 days.
I have not tested it should work in theory.
Perhaps you can write in support of Huawei in your country - that they may request an unlock code from colleagues in China.


----------



## GONF (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi, I still have not solved my problem, so I have one question.
Will it be possible in the near future root this device?
Or i can trow it in the trash.


----------



## andrik22 (Feb 8, 2016)

GONF said:


> Hi, I still have not solved my problem, so I have one question.
> Will it be possible in the near future root this device?
> Or i can trow it in the trash.

Click to collapse



Even if it will be able to get root, too, need to unlock the bootloader on it.
You have tried to write an e-mail?

Send an email to *[email protected]* Email them the following. They usually email you back and tell you to do go online to unlock your bootloader and it should work on the website, or never email you back:

Hello. I keep getting an error when trying to unlock my phone on the unlock page.

Model: TIT-AL00 (Or whatever model you have) 
Serial: Put in your phones serial number here. (You get this in About phone, Status)
IMEI: Put in your phones IMEI number here. (You get this in About phone, Status, it's IMEI1) 
Product ID: (Go into your phone dialer and dial *#*#1357946#*#* and it will give you your Product ID, or use Huawei Unlocker)


----------



## GONF (Feb 8, 2016)

ok, thx, will try that.


----------



## GONF (Feb 19, 2016)

Finally, after 3 email i have reciwed a answer from Huawei.


Dear User,
Huawei Customer Service is pleased to be at your service, sorry for bringing you the trouble, if you want to unlock your phone, you should meet the condition as follows:
1.Please register your Huawei ID in our official website http://huawei.com/en/  on your phone.
2.Log in your Huawei ID on your phone for 14 consecutive days .
3.Each Huawei ID should not apply for the unlock code more than twice within half years. If you meet the information, please go to http://emui.huawei.com/en/ and click the 'download' button to login your Huawei ID other than any other third party ID to apply for the unlock code. Please contact us by mail or local service hotline as follows if error message appears.
TEL:  http://consumer.huawei.com/en/contact-us/index.htm?tag=hotline 
Mail:  http://consumer.huawei.com/en/contact-us/index.htm?tag=email 
Please submit your mobile model, SN, IMEI/MEID and error message in your e-mail. We also need to know that your phone is rooted, it can be out of the best working state and part of functions may not be able to work normally. In additon, the system is vulnerable to be invaded by viruses once your phone is permitted to unlock. What's more, for the lacking of fully tested, the third party software will not be compatible with your phone. Unlocking will bring unexpected negative impacts and  the device will be not normal, and can not be restored, Huawei after-sales service office will not provide warranty service for your rooted phone, and you may bear the cost. So we strongly advise you to think it twice. 
If you have any other problem, please send your feedback to us. We will be at your service to help you solve your problems.
Once again thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Best Regards.
Huawei Device Customer Care Team (****)


So i need to connect on Huawei site for 14 consecutive days, right?, and than i need to apply for unlock code.


----------



## andrik22 (Feb 20, 2016)

2.Log in your Huawei ID *on your phone* for 14 consecutive days .
And 
Please contact us by mail or local service hotline as follows if error message appears.
TEL: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/contact-us/index.htm?tag=hotline 
Mail: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/contact-us/index.htm?tag=email


----------



## hierosOnoma (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking to install Google Play Services on my Huawei Enjoy 5 for weeks now. I've recently tried to contact Huawei directly by email and send them all the information needed as andrik22 suggested it.

My first email was very simple, basically a copied/pasted from andrik message with my personnal information in it. What I received was the exact same answer as GONF received. But as I didn't noticed at that time that it may be automatic messge, I answered to them with a long mail explaining my situation. (Traveler, phone broken in China, had to buy new one, chose cheap but fair enough quality, but not Chinese citizen and now out of the country, looking for unlock code, blah blah blah).

The next answer I had was this:
===
Dear Customer,
Thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Sorry about because of the law in China that all Huawei Smartphone which has sold in China all can’t support Google Play.
So your device which was bought in China also can’t support it.
…
Once again thank you for contacting Huawei device.
Sorry about that the end user should apply the bootloader unlock code by himself.
Please be patient and wait for 14 days to get the code.Thanks!
===

Then I replied with another message in which I showed my astonishment regarding the fact that the phone couldn't physically support the Google Play Services. I mean, unless they put an extra chip inside the phone, is it really possible that a phone based on Android can't support the services? The phone will apparently be released in India and Europe. I don't know for India, but Europe will expect Google Play Services, not Huawei Play Store in Chinese. So, if the hardware is the same, it has to be software related. Right?

Anyway, the answer I got was... The exact same answer GONF received. Again. So, as him/her, I had to create an Huawei ID, which I already did in order to be able to make the Unlock Code request, and connect every single day continuously for 14 days to one of the Huawei App. And wait if it works. -_-


----------



## andrik22 (Feb 29, 2016)

*To unlock the bootloader you need to wait 14 days. This is true for all Huawei phones with Chinese firmware.*

Unlock the bootloader (new).
1. Go to the link http://www.emui.com/en/plugin.php?id=hwdownload
2. Click *Unlock Bootloader*









3.  Click Register for Free >>








4. You need to select  Register Email Address








5. We enter all data and achieve green check marks as in the picture below








*NOTE: Google Mail not worked! Just running the postal service outlook.com* 
6. After registration, an e-mail confirmation will come. Confirm your registration.
7. After successful registration, you will be automatically logged in to the site and throws back to the start page. Once again, click *Unlock Bootloader*








8. Yourself on the page of the agreement.








8.1 If the Next button is inactive:
Google Chrome blocks the content of the page. This is indicated by an icon in the address bar.








It is necessary to unlock the content (for example in Russian ).








8.2 We update the page and see that the agreement button becomes active , and the icon is missing. Click *Next*








9. Fill in the fields Product Model: TIT-AL00, serial number from the phone, IMEI code, Product ID (How to get the Product ID is written in the first message).
10. You will see a message "The Huawei ID used to apply for the unlock code has not been used on the device for more than 14 days."








11. Now you need to *go with your phone* Huawei Cloud, Huawei Club, HiApp etc. It is necessary each day to go into the application to support Huawei active account.
12. After 14 days, or a little less again try to get the code on the website.


----------



## andrik22 (Mar 2, 2016)

For unlock - read previous message

It is unfortunate that Huawei is not going to meet its customers, even from another country .
But if you can not unlock the bootloader, it remains only to wait for the firmware to lay out the European model .
Support Page is here.


----------



## hierosOnoma (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for your great message andrik. I just have one question: should I log on my phone EVERYDAY for 14 days? Because it's already been more than 14 days that I registered my account and logged in when I think about it. Unfortunately I should have forgot one or two days and today when I tried to get the unlock code I got the 14 days error message. (

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




andrik22 said:


> *NOTE: Google Mail not worked! Just running the postal service outlook.com*

Click to collapse



Btw, I used my gmail address and it didn't seem to bother them.


----------



## andrik22 (Mar 14, 2016)

Unfortunately, I do not know if every day you need to log in. I did not sign up every day, and also see this error. With mail gmail I was not able to enter the system. Today I have is the fourteenth day. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## andrik22 (Mar 23, 2016)

Firmware for India is not established


----------



## irshadflash (Apr 9, 2016)

*huawei honor holly 2 plus (TIT-AL00) FLASH FILE PLEASE HELP*



gordonnorth said:


> This is to show you how to get Google Play on the Huawei Enjoy 5, which standard Chinese Stock ROM does not have Play store enabled.
> *
> Note: when unlocking the phone and installing custom recovery, it might mean that the OTA updates don't work anymore.
> Since we have not yet had an update since I installed this, I could not check, but this is what is said in the Huawei unlock site...*
> ...

Click to collapse




huawei honor holly 2 plus (TIT-AL00) FLASH FILE PLEASE HELP


----------



## GONF (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,
Did any of you managed to get the unlock code after fourteen days?


----------



## iakovl (Apr 18, 2016)

will this work for TAG-AL00?


----------



## bahaeddin (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm still waiting for the 14 days to end.,.

you guys think it will work ?


----------



## tyngai (Apr 29, 2016)

*Can this apply to TIT-TL00 model*

Hi, 

Many thanks for sharing this. My Huawei phone is a China Mobile version with Model no. TIT-TL00. Do you think I can apply the same method here to install Google services in my phone?

Regards, TY


----------



## kris201986 (May 9, 2016)

Did anyone get google play on huawei enjoy 5?


----------



## GONF (May 12, 2016)

i didnt


----------



## dont_download (May 17, 2016)

according to McAfee the huawei unlocker zip contains an unknown trojan (virus)


----------



## Axims (May 17, 2016)

andrik22 said:


> *Attention! *
> *When installing SuperSU you can NOT get ROOT!!!
> You will receive a cyclic reboot. And for the restoration of the phone need flash original recovery, and then install the firmware version B128 from the official site (update.zip).*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did tried above (warned about) method and did get bootloop only because i was desperate to root this phone and nothing and i mean nothing else worked.
so i thought maybe latest supersu.zip  (2.72b) would work, but it didn't ((
now, because mine has a different (golbal) rom ( tit-al00 C328B123) reverting back to original recovery and linked firmware which is chinese doesn't work either, can't find c328 rom anywhere and new phone is collecting dust in a drawer for the time being ..

my advice to you guys: after installing recovery don't forget to make a full nandroid backup just in case.


----------



## Axims (May 20, 2016)

OK, after wiping system as someone elsewhere suggested now it's just boot loop .  it just powers up constantly and remain at huawei logo.

tried flashing different roms : 
TIT-AL00_C00B128 (Chinese), 
TIT-AL00_C583B2 (Indian Holly 2 plus), 
TIT-AL00_C567B105 (Cambodia)
both stock and twrp recovery (linked in first page) give error .
stock says partition size differs, twrp says these roms are for HWTIT-AL00 while your phone is enjoy s. (which is not,  It's a Y6 Pro )

can't use SP flash since phone turns on quickly and repeatedly there's no time for program to connect to it. installed all preloader etc drivers.  

using fastboot, I can only flash recoveries ( stock,twrp,cwm) linked in first  page. anything else and it gives errors like permission, update.zip faulty, this is not a boot.img and so on. Using phone's stock recovery to
apply update.zip /dload folder also gives error about partition size.

Now I really appreciate any hint, help , useful link, anything.


----------



## mahabali (May 27, 2016)

*Chinese phone trying to install Google Play*

Any luck after 14 days guys?
Has anyone tried to buy unlock code from Huawei unlock app. They are selling for US$12


----------



## GONF (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone try that app? Can u give some link?


----------



## Kaziko1 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Don't understand*

Hello, I'm just wondering whether there is a video on this since I don't really understand some parts in this process. 

If not these are some of the things I don't understand. 

-do I download these files on my phone or on the computer

-What is c:\adb and where is it found. Is it in the phone or on the computer.

- what is the root of the external SD Card and do I copy it within the phone or from a computer.

Everything else I kind of understand. Thanks for the help.
Kaz


----------



## cb00076770 (Jul 8, 2016)

i cant find cwm for TAG-CL00 , can you help me ?
if you can find it,plaese send it to me [email protected]
thanks very much


----------



## finance.resat (Jul 20, 2016)

andrik22 said:


> Today just announced!
> On sale from 15 February. I think the firmware will be closer to the date of sale.
> Firmware appear on this page.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this link. I cant find a way to unlock my phone. I cant wait for 14days so, i am trying this honor holly 2 plus firmwire for a change.

Update: didnt work.... partition table mismatch.... huawei is a pain....


----------



## biroo (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't want Google servies (actually I want to remove or replace them with microG). So, what image should I use to root my device? I've installed a Root.zip which installed "su", I could execute it with "adb shell", but I couldn't get a root shell.



andrik22 said:


> *Attention! *
> *When installing SuperSU you can NOT get ROOT!!!
> You will receive a cyclic reboot. And for the restoration of the phone need flash original recovery, and then install the firmware version B128 from the official site (update.zip).*

Click to collapse



I actually got into this trouble, and I'm trying to get out.

*Btw, writing with Google reCaptcha enforcement is a horrible experience. I had to do roughly 100 captchas before I could successfully do 1 post! You never know why it doesn't work*


----------



## biroo (Aug 11, 2016)

Axims said:


> OK, after wiping system as someone elsewhere suggested now it's just boot loop .  it just powers up constantly and remain at huawei logo.
> 
> tried flashing different roms :
> TIT-AL00_C00B128 (Chinese),
> ...

Click to collapse



Y6 Pro is actually the international version of Huwei Enjoy 5. You can unzip the image, remove first line: "META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script", and then flash the image. In the process, if you are asked to root, don't do it!
I've tried B135, and it worked!

Btw, SP tool didn't worked for me. You can turn off your phone using CWP recovery, and then using mtktools, create scatter file (you have to change mtktools.ini adding appropriate chip MT6735). It creates scatter file, but it doesn't work.

And the problem with Google reCaptcha was adblock. Da... Google ads!


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

hi....
Can I upgrade TIT-AL00C567B106 to TIT-AL00C00B205?
Please tell me


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> hi....
> Can I upgrade TIT-AL00C567B106 to TIT-AL00C00B205?
> Please tell me

Click to collapse



Hi!

I don't know actually... Looks like your phone is not an Enjoy 5, but bought in another country than CHina (Europe? US? Asia)?
I am not aware of this ROM, ooks like Chinese ROM, but current maximum ROM I have found is TIT-AL00C00B156.

can you post link to this ROM in a replay, I will try to flash it on my device then.

rgds,

Gordon


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

Dear all, 

been a while since I visited this post.

see a lot of questions and people that have trouble getting this done.

if still the questions are valid (posts are a long time ago) please repeat them, and I will answer them.

Gordon


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

TIT-AL00C00B205
link- http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=86206&version=339029&siteCode=cn

My device name Huawei Y6 Pro brought from  Asia,Bangladesh.
Build version- TIT-AL00C567B106.

Some issu this version.
some times touch doesn't work.

So I want upgrade my Phone.

but which this version can I upgrade?
Please tell me


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> TIT-AL00C00B205
> link- http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=86206&version=339029&siteCode=cn
> 
> My device name Huawei Y6 Pro brought from  Asia,Bangladesh.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried manually flashing it? even without CWM but with Stock Recovery this should be possible?

downloading your ROM, will check later.

by the way there is also mention on a russian Site that Cyanogenmod would work too on this device.
Trying to contact the writer of the post, to see if it's possible:

http://4pda.ru/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t695884-640.html

when I get positive feedback, will let everyone know.


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

I am not using this rom.
now I am using TiT-AL00C567B106 this rom.
link=
http://consumer.huawei.com/lk/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=83443


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> I am not using this rom.
> now I am using TiT-AL00C567B106 this rom.
> link=
> http://consumer.huawei.com/lk/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=83443

Click to collapse



My Phone was bought in China, I am running the C00B156 ROM, then flashed gapps.
that works perfectly, but since your phone is not the chinese version, don't know if it will work...


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> My Phone was bought in China, I am running the C00B156 ROM, then flashed gapps.
> that works perfectly, but since your phone is not the chinese version, don't know if it will work...

Click to collapse






now Do your Phone face touch problems?


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> now Do your Phone face touch problems?

Click to collapse



none. my phone works perfectly


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> none. my phone works perfectly

Click to collapse



Can I instal B156? 
My phone work this rom?


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> Can I instal B156?
> My phone work this rom?

Click to collapse



I don't know.... where did you buy your phone? I bought mine in China...


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> I don't know.... where did you buy your phone? I bought mine in China...

Click to collapse



Bangladesh


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> Bangladesh

Click to collapse



I have exactly the same info in my settings, so should be possible


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> I have exactly the same info in my settings, so should be possible

Click to collapse



But Your Phone build number and my phone build number is not same.

My phone build number start C567B106.
now I will instal C00B156.

I am very confused. did this rom work properly?  any idea?


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> But Your Phone build number and my phone build number is not same.
> 
> My phone build number start C567B106.
> now I will instal C00B156.
> ...

Click to collapse



THe Buildnumber is the software you are trying to install...
I had C00B128 before, now I have C00B156


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> THe Buildnumber is the software you are trying to install...
> I had C00B128 before, now I have C00B156

Click to collapse



Ok I will try to instal C00B156. 
but Google play store have this rom?


----------



## gordonnorth (Aug 21, 2016)

ArEvoun said:


> Ok I will try to instal C00B156.
> but Google play store have this rom?

Click to collapse



http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=82269&version=325070&siteCode=

THis ROM does NOT have Google Play store.....

you need to have an unlocked phone, and custom recovery installed in order to be able to install GAPPS after flashing this ROM!


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 21, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=82269&version=325070&siteCode=
> 
> THis ROM does NOT have Google Play store.....
> 
> you need to have an unlocked phone, and custom recovery installed in order to be able to install GAPPS after flashing this ROM!

Click to collapse



Ok...thank you.
I will feedback.


----------



## ArEvoun (Aug 22, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=82269&version=325070&siteCode=
> 
> THis ROM does NOT have Google Play store.....
> 
> you need to have an unlocked phone, and custom recovery installed in order to be able to install GAPPS after flashing this ROM!

Click to collapse



I tried instal this rom but show fail and error.


How to instal this rom on my phone


----------



## mxb123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone been able to get this to work on the TAG-AL00 (Enjoy 5s)?


----------



## mxb123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Could someone also clarify that step 9? Where on the website do I find the unlock code? Having all sorts of trouble just trying to find that let alone anything else.


----------



## Axims (Aug 30, 2016)

biroo said:


> Y6 Pro is actually the international version of Huwei Enjoy 5. You can unzip the image, remove first line: "META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script", and then flash the image. In the process, if you are asked to root, don't do it!
> I've tried B135, and it worked!
> 
> Btw, SP tool didn't worked for me. You can turn off your phone using CWP recovery, and then using mtktools, create scatter file (you have to change mtktools.ini adding appropriate chip MT6735). It creates scatter file, but it doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually that's exactly what I did a few days later while browsing Honor 5X threads!
somebody there mentioned the above method  and I said why the hell not and voila
all problems solved and I was able to flash all three roms and finally chose the Cambodia version because it had better language support etc and sold it with a huge discount the very next day (good riddance me thinks!) and bought a 5x . Is it still unrootable ? or some genius finally find a way?


----------



## dharhey (Sep 29, 2016)

*cwm is too large*

everytime i try to flash cwm recovery,it shows failed and shows file is too large help pls

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

i followed every step accordingly,got my HUAWEI TIT - U02  bootloader unlocked then i tried to complete it by doing cwm recovery and it starts showing file is too large anytime i tried to flash cwm recovery into it help pls i want to root this phone and get it over with


----------



## alaminbg (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello brothers. i accidentlly install super user in TIT-AL00_C567B106. now its restarting remdomly. i tried to find orginal recovery for this version. i already install recovery 128 not worked for me. please help by giving recovery . thanks in advance


----------



## abir099 (Oct 31, 2016)

*[help] Bootloop*



Axims said:


> I did tried above (warned about) method and did get bootloop only because i was desperate to root this phone and nothing and i mean nothing else worked.
> so i thought maybe latest supersu.zip  (2.72b) would work, but it didn't ((
> now, because mine has a different (golbal) rom ( tit-al00 C328B123) reverting back to original recovery and linked firmware which is chinese doesn't work either, can't find c328 rom anywhere and new phone is collecting dust in a drawer for the time being ..
> 
> my advice to you guys: after installing recovery don't forget to make a full nandroid backup just in case.

Click to collapse



I have exactly same model and same problem like you..I also tried edit update.script, but installationt aborted. How did u get rid of it?? Do u have exact stock recovery of c328?


----------



## NASIR.RANDHAWA (Nov 17, 2016)

*How update TIT-AL00C328B124*

Hi I ma form Pakistan.
My phone build number is TIT-AL00C328B124
(Huawei y6 pro 4G) I want update new framework.
I have already downloads these update.zip files
TIT-AL00C567B111
TIT-AL00C567B106
TIT-AL00C567B105
And try to update but failed... 
How I can update my phone?
No bootloader unlock.
No rooted.
No custom recovery installed.
Originally every thing..
Please help me..
Thanks!


----------



## Mtr_yodaa (Nov 20, 2016)

hi!
Thank's for this really nice job but i have a problem when i write all informations in huawei website for the code i have that error ''The Huawei ID used to apply for the unlock code has not been used on the device for more than 14 days'' can you help me please?


----------



## mani_cute (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi , i need the original recovery for B124 please


----------



## mxb123 (Dec 1, 2016)

iakovl said:


> will this work for TAG-AL00?

Click to collapse



Did you find a way to get google play to work on this model? I've been using this phone with the Chinese crap on it now for months and I'm sick of it. Got to the point were I'm willing to just brick this phone in an attempt to change it, the GPS doesn't even work!

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




Mtr_yodaa said:


> hi!
> Thank's for this really nice job but i have a problem when i write all informations in huawei website for the code i have that error ''The Huawei ID used to apply for the unlock code has not been used on the device for more than 14 days'' can you help me please?

Click to collapse



I assume you have signed in for 14days and still get this error? Or have you not signed in for the 14days?

http://consumer.huawei.com/uk/contact-us/index.htm?tag=email

Send a message via the above link with the information you would provide in the unlock page, eg model number etc

I sent a message to them but haven't heard anything back from them as of yet, only sent it today though


----------



## mxb123 (Dec 3, 2016)

cb00076770 said:


> i cant find cwm for TAG-CL00 , can you help me ?
> if you can find it,plaese send it to me [email protected]
> thanks very much

Click to collapse



Did you get this problem fixed?


----------



## mxb123 (Dec 4, 2016)

gordonnorth said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Gordon, I was wondering if I could as for you advice on getting google play on TAG-AL00 bought from China. I've found out that this model is the Chinese version of the GR3 for which there is firmware available to download from the Huawei site:
http://consumer.huawei.com/ng/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=72923&key4=GR3

In this download are instructions on upgrading to this firmware. However the instructions are considerably less complex than described here, essentially just putting it onto an SD card which goes into the phone and gets updated via phone settings.

I'm a complete beginner when it comes to android software, and really don't want to brick my phone. Since it seems like the files linked in this thread won't work for the TAG-AL00 (enjoy 5s) I am probably going to try the option above, but it seems like it is too simple of a fix. I just want to check with someone who knows a bit more about this if it is a bad idea to simply try the SD card upgrade method.

Would I still need to unlock the phone and root it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jessy11 (Dec 5, 2016)

Axims said:


> OK, after wiping system as someone elsewhere suggested now it's just boot loop .  it just powers up constantly and remain at huawei logo.
> 
> tried flashing different roms :
> TIT-AL00_C00B128 (Chinese),
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you find any solution? I am in same situation now.


----------



## gordonnorth (Dec 5, 2016)

Dear all,

I have this phone now over 1 year (got it on the first available day, in China). the version is TIT-AL00. 
I have not tested it, but I guess unlocking is required (don't know how to get the unlock code nowadays, as it seems more complicated now than 1 year ago), and then to flash a custom recovery using ADB (this should work also for TAG-AL00 and CL00 items etc as the hardware is the same.


----------



## freelancer81 (Dec 12, 2016)

biroo said:


> Y6 Pro is actually the international version of Huwei Enjoy 5. You can unzip the image, *remove first line: "META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script"*, and then flash the image.

Click to collapse



Hi, can you give more details about the steps?? Like, as I understand it, edit the "updater-script" file which is located in "update.zip/META-INF/com/google/android/" and delete the first line....?? I find only 1 long line as:

```
getprop("ro.product.device") == "HWTIT-AL00" || abort("This package is for \"HWTIT-AL00\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\".");
show_progress(0.750000, 0);
ui_print("Patching system image unconditionally...");
block_image_update("system", package_extract_file("system.transfer.list"), "system.new.dat", "system.patch.dat");
show_progress(0.050000, 5);
assert(package_extract_file("boot.img", "/tmp/boot.img"),
       write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "bootimg"),
       delete("/tmp/boot.img"));
assert(package_extract_file("mobicore.bin", "/tmp/tee1.img"),
       write_raw_image("/tmp/tee1.img", "tee1"),
       delete("/tmp/tee1.img"));
package_extract_file("type.txt", "/cache/hch");
show_progress(0.200000, 10);
apply_sig(package_extract_file("sig/boot.sig"), "bootimg");
```
Please clarify a bit on what to delete...

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## freelancer81 (Dec 12, 2016)

biroo said:


> Y6 Pro is actually the international version of Huwei Enjoy 5. You can unzip the image, remove first line: "META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script", and then flash the image. In the process, if you are asked to root, don't do it!
> I've tried B135, and it worked!
> 
> Btw, SP tool didn't worked for me. You can turn off your phone using CWP recovery, and then using mtktools, create scatter file (you have to change mtktools.ini adding appropriate chip MT6735). It creates scatter file, but it doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse





Axims said:


> OK, after wiping system as someone elsewhere suggested now it's just boot loop .  it just powers up constantly and remain at huawei logo.
> 
> tried flashing different roms :
> TIT-AL00_C00B128 (Chinese),
> ...

Click to collapse





alaminbg said:


> Hello brothers. i accidentlly install super user in TIT-AL00_C567B106. now its restarting remdomly. i tried to find orginal recovery for this version. i already install recovery 128 not worked for me. please help by giving recovery . thanks in advance

Click to collapse





abir099 said:


> I have exactly same model and same problem like you..I also tried edit update.script, but installationt aborted. How did u get rid of it?? Do u have exact stock recovery of c328?

Click to collapse





NASIR.RANDHAWA said:


> Hi I ma form Pakistan.
> My phone build number is TIT-AL00C328B124
> (Huawei y6 pro 4G) I want update new framework.
> I have already downloads these update.zip files
> ...

Click to collapse





mani_cute said:


> Hi , i need the original recovery for B124 please

Click to collapse





Jessy11 said:


> Did you find any solution? I am in same situation now.

Click to collapse



Finally I fixed a half-bricked TIT-AL00 device.
Huawei devices are a pain in the @ss...same model nos.....TIT-AL00 but it has so other devices with that number/[email protected]@
Anyways, here's what I did.
1. I downloaded the files from the first post.
2. Flashed the CWM Recovery in FastBoot mode. Rebooted fine into Android.
3. Rebooted into CWM Recovery and  flashed SuperSU binary zip file since I wanted to root it.
4. All hell broke lose after this. Continuos reboots from the Huawei logo.
5. I reflashed the stock recovery provided in the #2 post. Nothing.
6. Googled around....no fixes.
7. I read about the post #2 too late....lol
8. Download the B128 firmware and flashed it from stock recovery. Gave me an error about partition size mismatch.
9. Googled some more. Desperately. No fixes. Nothing.
10. Finally, I found an Indian firmware which I presume must be the right one (lucky guess coz the device doesn't have anything like name or model name anywhere in the body except TIT-AL00!) 
11. Downloaded and tried to flashed it via the stock recovery. Error about being the wrong device. I presume the stock recovery from post #2 was from another/different device/variant.
12. I read this thread and found a user (biroo) in post #46 said something about editing the updater_script file inside the zipped rom file (update.zip).
13. So I unzipped it and edited that file (btw, I removed only the first few parts) though he mentioned about deleting the first line, without word wrap in notepad, I gave me only 1 long line...just 1 line.
14. After editing the file, I zipped it up again (care here....don't right click and zip "update" folder!!!). Instead, go inside the "update" folder and select all the files, right click them and select "Add to update.zip" (using winrar or 7zip).
15. I copied that "update.zip" file onto an sdcard, went into stock recovery and tried to flash it. It failed with some $hit about authentication failed or something and blah blah blah.
16. I rebooted into fastboot mode and flashed CWM recovery to try and flash "update.zip" file again but....sadly, CWM failed to mount the externalSDCard....tried rebooting again and tried but still didn't mount the externalSDCard.
17. Finally, I flashed TWRP Recovery and flashed the modified "update.zip" file...and this time....it flashed successfully.
18. I rebooted normally...took some time (as usual) for the first boot but soon, I had a working phone again.

I made it this long because I don't frequent this forum, and I don't want anyone to be confused about the steps that I took.
Hope this helps out someone with a half-bricked bootlooping TIT-AL00 device.
BTW...the device I used was bought from India and the firmware I flashed contains the Playstore by default.

Sorry for the long post....must be boring....but then, not all are experts....so the need for a step by step guide.
Download link for the firmware I used. Its a 1.5GB file


> http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=76623&version=287661&siteCode=in

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## mani_cute (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you freelancer for your step by step experience and solution , my device was on B124 and it was bricked after trying to root it , i found another similar phone , it was on B124 too , so i made a twrp backup and flashed it on the bricked device and it perfectly worked but it doesn't have stock recovery , do you think if the modified update.zip you provided will write the stock recovery ?


----------



## freelancer81 (Dec 13, 2016)

mani_cute said:


> Thank you freelancer for your step by step experience and solution , my device was on B124 and it was bricked after trying to root it , i found another similar phone , it was on B124 too , so i made a twrp backup and flashed it on the bricked device and it perfectly worked but it doesn't have stock recovery , do you think if the modified update.zip you provided will write the stock recovery ?

Click to collapse



by flashing the update.zip, it does not install the stock recovery.
That can only be achieved by SP Flash Tool.
I am fine with the TWRP recovery...so I didn't flash the stock from post #2.
You could try and see if it works. I think it should.


----------



## Jessy11 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a Indian version of  TIT-AL00 device. It is also known as Honor Holly 2 Plus.
I have tried these steps and it did not worked for me. 
Tried removing first part of updater_script ,tried replacing HWTIT-L6735 with  "HWTIT-AL00" in the script file. 
Tried with original recovery, CWM recovery image and TWRP recovery image as well. 
I found that I need a recovery image file that says this device is "HWTIT-AL00". And I don't know how to edit a .img  recovery image file. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.



freelancer81 said:


> Finally I fixed a half-bricked TIT-AL00 device.
> Huawei devices are a pain in the @ss...same model nos.....TIT-AL00 but it has so other devices with that number/[email protected]@
> Anyways, here's what I did.
> 1. I downloaded the files from the first post.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## freelancer81 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jessy11 said:


> I have a Indian version of  TIT-AL00 device. It is also known as Honor Holly 2 Plus.
> I have tried these steps and it did not worked for me.
> Tried removing first part of updater_script ,tried replacing HWTIT-L6735 with  "HWTIT-AL00" in the script file.
> Tried with original recovery, CWM recovery image and TWRP recovery image as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't/should not edit a .img file.
You can only edit the files inside the "update.zip" file after unzipping them.
Go to "update/META-INF/com/google/android/" and edit the updater_script.
Delete all the blue and red text and save it. Don't add or replace anything.

```
[COLOR=Blue]getprop("ro.product.device") == "[COLOR=DarkRed]XXXXX-XXXX[/COLOR]" || abort("This package is for \"[COLOR=DarkRed]XXXXX-XXXX[/COLOR]\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\".");[/COLOR]
```
Care, while saving this file, it *should not* have any extension.
Follow the steps I mentioned in #12 to #14


----------



## Jessy11 (Dec 15, 2016)

Already tried that. And it worked. 
Also tried replacing the model number with "huawei_enjoy5" it also worked. 

Thank you for your time. 

Now we have flashable rom file and custom recovery, is it possible to root this device in any way? 

Sent from my TIT-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## kisphly (Jan 1, 2017)

*circle reboot*

when i unlock bootloader it is fail.and i have flash cw_recovery.img and install super.and my device get circle reboot.and i try flash original recovery.img and install official firmware B128 but it was ( error : partition table not match Installation aborted).Please Help Me.


----------



## netlynx (Jan 5, 2017)

kisphly said:


> when i unlock bootloader it is fail.and i have flash cw_recovery.img and install super.and my device get circle reboot.and i try flash original recovery.img and install official firmware B128 but it was ( error : partition table not match Installation aborted).Please Help Me.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. And not only me (mdforum_ . _ru/showthread.php?t=33711&page=5)

You need to flash recovery TWRP 3.0.2 (lost a lt of time trying to do the same with 2.8.7).
Wipe --> Advanced Wipe --> Data --> Repair or Change File System  then change to FAT and then back to EXT4. 

Thats all.


----------



## kisphly (Jan 6, 2017)

netlynx said:


> I had the same problem. And not only me (mdforum_ . _ru/showthread.php?t=33711&page=5)
> 
> You need to flash recovery TWRP 3.0.2 (lost a lt of time trying to do the same with 2.8.7).
> Wipe --> Advanced Wipe --> Data --> Repair or Change File System  then change to FAT and then back to EXT4.
> ...

Click to collapse



What's about unlock bootloader failed ? Sir


----------



## abir099 (Jan 6, 2017)

I fixed the issue myself, also posted on xda


----------



## erj22 (Jan 10, 2017)

will the cwm posted here work on tit-u02?


----------



## Jessy11 (Jan 14, 2017)

why is this phone so hard to root?
We have original ROM for this phone and still no rooting method???

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------

FB group link for this phone is https://www.facebook.com/groups/1199590720110352/


----------



## mxb123 (Jan 26, 2017)

*TAG-AL00*



iakovl said:


> will this work for TAG-AL00?

Click to collapse



I managed to get google play working on this device. However I did not use the cwm file linked in the OP (it wouldn't work on my phone) so I had to search about for a different recovery. I eventually found a TWRP recovery file here and this worked fine. Once I had the recovery, the instructions in this thread can be followed using the TAG-AL00.

I was at a friend's house as he was helping me through everything and the TWRP recovery file linked in the OP wouldn't download. When I checked it from my own laptop when I got home it seemed that it would download ok, however I never tried to install it since I already had the recovery installed. So the linked TWRP file in the OP might work ok on the TAG models. However if not, I can confirm that the link to the other xda thread I linked above works.


----------



## Ernia Kraanzi (Apr 3, 2017)

*TAG AL00*

*Hello*
I was wondering would this work for Huawei TAG AL00? TIT AL00 and TAG AL00 seem to be very similar and since I'm in desperate need I have a strong urge to try it though I wouldn't want to lose a phone. Your assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mxb123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ernia Kraanzi said:


> *Hello*
> I was wondering would this work for Huawei TAG AL00? TIT AL00 and TAG AL00 seem to be very similar and since I'm in desperate need I have a strong urge to try it though I wouldn't want to lose a phone. Your assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I have the TAG-Al00 model and I got it working using this method. I used a different recovery file though than the one linked in the OP (the one in the OP is probably fine also, but it wouldn't download the first time I tried it).

I've linked the recovery I used in my lat post (the post just above yours). I never rooted the device, I just wanted google play services, so I haven't got a different ROM installed or anything. Though if you just want google play services, I can confirm that this method works. Just note that I did use a different recovery file than OP.


----------



## Ernia Kraanzi (Apr 3, 2017)

*Thank You!*



mxb123 said:


> I have the TAG-Al00 model and I got it working using this method. I used a different recovery file though than the one linked in the OP (the one in the OP is probably fine also, but it wouldn't download the first time I tried it).
> 
> I've linked the recovery I used in my lat post (the post just above yours). I never rooted the device, I just wanted google play services, so I haven't got a different ROM installed or anything. Though if you just want google play services, I can confirm that this method works. Just note that I did use a different recovery file than OP.

Click to collapse



. I had reached a point I believed there was no solution. I appreciate the assistance, Thank you!


----------



## mr_ashiq (Apr 28, 2017)

*tit -aloo dead*

phone dead no twrp or fastboot only preloader mode need help


----------



## SGS3_0 (May 9, 2017)

mr_ashiq said:


> phone dead no twrp or fastboot only preloader mode need help

Click to collapse



turn off the phone, hold down volume "-". connect to a PC. wait a few minutes. should start fastboot mode. appears on the screen.


----------



## Utakarsh (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doubt*

Does this method requires the phone to be rooted  ???
because i have been seeing all over the net about rooting the device before but here you haven't mentioned anything about it...


----------



## Mtr_yodaa (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello excuse me for this very late answer but I was desperate yes i have signed in for more and more than 14days and still get this error 
I sent a message to the contacts you gave me but months after always no answer have you another solution to my problem?


----------



## AdeelHaider (Jan 4, 2018)

*Install Google Play store on Huawei Enjoy 7?*

Does this method works on Huawei Enjoy 7? ...
Well I am going to give it a try


----------



## sixthdragon (Apr 30, 2018)

when i try to do that it shows partition table doesn't match

model no: TIT-AL00C00B128


----------



## Kaktysik (Jul 25, 2018)

Bumped into the Internet on the video guide
How to install Google Play store on Chinese Huawei Smartphone
youtube.com/watch?v=h0mLOgs6wTY


----------



## halagore (Nov 26, 2019)

Already tried on YouTube.. still can't download or update apps.. huawei 5s enjoy tag AL00


----------



## kebabdelkader (May 15, 2021)

هاتفي Huawei P6 Pro استمتع بإصدار 5 TIT-ALOO TIT-ALOOCOO211 لم أجد حول الإصدار العالمي لفلاش البرامج الثابتة. أي مساعدة.


----------



## kebabdelkader (May 15, 2021)

My phone Huawei P6 Pro enjoy 5 TIT-ALOO version TIT-ALOOCOO211 I did not find about the firmware flash Global version. Is any help. Is it help.


----------

